# Need a Bill Lumbergh wig (office space boss)



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Milt, we're gonna need to go ahead and move you downstairs into storage B. We have some new people coming in, and we need all the space we can get. So if you could go ahead and pack up your stuff and move it down there, that would be terrific, mmmK?

I love that movie, sorry I dont know where you could get a wig at..


----------

